# Rokushakubo Kata!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

Since the theme of the year is Kukishin Ryu I was wondering 
what kata's people were looking at with the Rokushakubo?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

Here are a couple of clips of Rokushakubo kata's.

[yt]5WQt7Ag6NC0&mode=related&search[/yt]

[yt]u3oyvtfgMgs[/yt]


----------



## Boondoggleyou (May 3, 2007)

The first video is a Goho no Kata.
Second video is Ura Goho no Kata.
I personally only practice 3 Kata, those two, plus Sashiai no Kata.

Sashiai no Kata
Start from Chudan no Kamae.
From Chudan, Tsuki.
Immediately followed by a Do strike.
Followed by Gedan Hane Age.
Then jump back into Chudan no Kamae with proper Zanshin.

I believe the feeling of this Kata is to " Over run your opponent "

I hope that helps.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

Boondoggleyou said:


> The first video is a Goho no Kata.
> Second video is Ura Goho no Kata.
> I personally only practice 3 Kata, those two, plus Sashiai no Kata.


 

Thanks for popping the kata name's up I thought that they transferred over from youtube but alas they did not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was watching some private footage that I have with Noguchi Sensei and through the interpretor he was describing how to attack the armor (yoroi) from underneath the skirting and between the legs.  This is one of the things that I enjoy with the Bujinkan is that the lineage goes into great depth regarding different aspects that just cannot be found with many of the more modern Japanese martial systems.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2007)

Here is another Video.

[yt]rY8Gc9XRJxs[/yt]

The best DVD in my opinion is Hatsumi Sensei's
Rokushakubo.  You can find them for sale
all over the internet but here in one site
carrying them :

www.mizunagaredojo.com  Look in the supply shed


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

Okay so how much Rokushakubo work is everyone doing out there?


----------



## kakuma (May 18, 2007)

Just went thru the 25 sabaki gata. Now working on the shoden. Cool stuff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2007)

Great Dale sounds like you are having fun!


----------



## kakuma (May 19, 2007)

I wouldn't say fun Brian, but it's good training. This type of training is very different than what I am used to. Manaka Sensei is going past the kata (so to speak) and really breaking down the strategy points of the movement within the kata. This can give you a really big headache. :tantrum:


----------

